# baby dainty tree frog not eating



## FrogLegs (Jul 21, 2007)

friend found a dainty tree frog in a fruit box and brought it to me but i cant get him to eat pinheads? any suggestions?


----------



## PremierPythons (Jul 21, 2007)

Have you tried flies?


----------



## cris (Jul 21, 2007)

Perhaps it is to stressed, try leaving it alone and try at night. Flying insects like flies and moths seem to get their attention well.


----------



## cyclamen (Jul 21, 2007)

how would u like to be taken from the wild. ???????????????


----------



## beesagtig (Jul 21, 2007)

Where are you, its illegal to take frogs from the wild in QLD, just so you know


----------



## FrogLegs (Jul 21, 2007)

lol, we didnt take it from the wild. he was found in a fruit box at a boost juice bar.
i think he may have been stepped on cause one of his hands is red, like bruised.
just need to know how people hand feed them please.
cheers


----------



## nuthn2do (Jul 21, 2007)

Keep him away from any of your pet frogs and get in touch with a wildlife rescue group straight away, by the sounds of that it could have Chytrid fungus. 
If not chytrid it still needs medical care


----------



## cris (Jul 21, 2007)

hand feeding probably wont work, just leave some fying insects in with it and leave it alone for a while in a dark sheltered place.

It would seem to be a bit of a legal grey area you are in, however a unlicenced person can legally keep limited numbers/species(including gracefuls) of wild caught frogs but only when obtained from your own property :?

If you told qpws they would probably have to kill it or give it away to be kept by someone else. Just dont let it go what ever you do.


----------

